# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura 15.04.6

## Roberts_Clif

Is there a reason why Cura 15.04.6 will not generate a Support for the attached link model mask_middle_v1.stl

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4242337

I would appreciate any help in setting Up Cura 15.04.6 supports for the above model.

Thank You

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Found on " *Ultimaker Community of 3D Printing Experts* " posted by Labern " you can change the x-y distance "
Started to Play with the Distance X/Y (mm)  found that a change from 0.7 to 0.8  was all it took now I have supports in Cura 15.04.6.

----------

